# Utility of 10 dBi wireless wifi antenna



## kg11sgbg (Dec 2, 2014)

I had purchased a *10dBi* wireless wifi High Gain Booster WLAN RP-SMA Omni directional antenna  from ebay.
Now can I use this with Tp-Link *TD-W8951ND* 150Mbps   Wireless N  ADSL2 Modem/Router,by opening up the default stock 5dBi antenna and attach the 10dBi one?

What will be the utility? 
I mean ,will the coverage area limit OR strength of signal OR both will increase?

Any idea friends?
   [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION],are you listening???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 2, 2014)

both should increase.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 2, 2014)

Strength should definitely increase, not so sure about the range.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 2, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> both should increase.


Well,that's the *assurance*.
Now I have to purchase the TP-LINK TD-W8951ND...albeit, after some couple of months.Otherwise  the environment in my House will get disturbed with a perturbing effect..........................................

Thanks [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 2, 2014)

why W8951ND when W8961ND & W8968 are available for a few hundred rupees more?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 2, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> why W8951ND when W8961ND & W8968 are available for a few hundred rupees more?



Surely,what you have suggested has 300Mbps N wireless range. 
Just a query,mate, can I attach the 10dBi antenna at one point(replacing the stock) and keep the other stock omni-directional antenna?
Mean to say,won't there be any sort of signal interference? Any issues between 2 different antennas of different strength?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 2, 2014)

i read this & it seems that for normal usage conditions using a single high gain/dbi antenna is better than using it with a lower gain antenna,you can always experiment though to see which works best for you.
*supportforums.cisco.com/discussion/11543171/what-happens-when-ap-has-two-different-gain-antennas


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 2, 2014)

^ Thanks for the link  [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]
 In that case the TP-Link W8951ND 150Mbps N Wireless wifi will be a better choice,if I want to use the 10dBi antenna.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 2, 2014)

not exactly.if you want more bandwidth in future than 300mbps(W8961 has it) will come in handy & using a 3g usb modem(W8968 support it) may become attractive if reliance new 999 3g UL plan became successful  but even without that it is a good backup connection for times when broadband is down.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 3, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> not exactly.if you want more bandwidth in future than 300mbps(W8961 has it) will come in handy & using a 3g usb modem(W8968 support it) may become attractive if reliance new 999 3g UL plan became successful  but even without that it is a good backup connection for times when broadband is down.


Well informed advisory fact.
But,Friend what to do with the 10dBi antenna,if I go in for TP-Link TD-W8916ND 300 Mbps Wifi wireless adsl2+ modem/router?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 3, 2014)

all these models come with detachable antennas so you can use it with any of these.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 4, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> all these models come with detachable antennas so you can use it with any of these.


But my Friend,admittedly the 300Mbps models are superior and future proof on the long run.What I meant is that in the 300Mbps modls,there are 2 antennas(detachable). What happens if I keep the device as 10dBi + 5dBi antenna configuration? Won't there be interference or issues? As per your link,the discussion says that devices with 2 or more antennas should have similar or same configuration of the antennas.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 4, 2014)

Why does it matter if you are getting the same performance with single 10dbi antenna?just keep 2nd antenna as backup piece.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 4, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> Why does it matter if you are getting the same performance with single 10dbi antenna?just keep 2nd antenna as backup piece.



Please,explain the arrangement.
Suppose I use the 300Mbps adsl2+ wireless WiFi modem/ router.Do I attach the single 10dBi antenna and open up the other 5dBi antenna and keep aside(in that case both the 5dBi antennas are kept aside)?
Or I attach as 10dBi + 5dBi antenna configuration for the 300Mbps wireless WiFi modem/router? [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION], please help me in this regard,friend.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 4, 2014)

first keep both 5 dbi antennas aside & see how it works.If it works fine then no issue else add one 5dbi antenna.btw i forgot about the another antenna in 300mbps model hence your confusion.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 6, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> first keep both 5 dbi antennas aside & see how it works.If it works fine then no issue else add one 5dbi antenna.btw i forgot about the another antenna in 300mbps model hence your confusion.


That is the point,mate.
If I attach one 10dBi antenna at one point and other 5dBi antenna at another point,won't there be interference? 
I mean 2 dissimilar antennas,won't they give rise to problems?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 7, 2014)

Theoretically there are many possibilities depending on design of the house,no. & type of devices connecting etc so best way is to see for yourself by experimenting,you have nothing to lose as you have already bought 10dbi antenna.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 7, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> Theoretically there are many possibilities depending on design of the house,no. & type of devices connecting etc so best way is to see for yourself by experimenting,you have nothing to lose as you have already bought 10dbi antenna.


Thank You Friend,for your assurance.
I have to go by "Trial-n-Error" method it seems.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 12, 2014)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION], just a query :-->
If I buy THIS WIRELESS USB ADAPTER, can I use the 10dBi detachable antenna and use it to connect in  wireless mode to my Laptop/Tablet?
Please explain if that is possible,otherwise state  that it is not possible for connection.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2014)

Do you mean you want to replace the antenna on this usb wireless adapter with your 10dbi one?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 12, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> Do you mean you want to replace the antenna on this usb wireless adapter with your 10dbi one?


Yes,Friend.
But after that,is it possible to connect to the Laptop or Tablet by wifi connection,using this setup?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 13, 2014)

It should work but using a higher gain antenna mainly as a receiver(usb wifi) instead of using as a transmitter(wifi router) is a waste of its capability.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 13, 2014)

I got you and understood the principle...
Shall be buying a modem+ router.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 9, 2015)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION], I have attached the 10dBi high gain wireless antenna to my TP-Link  * TG-W8951ND 150 Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem /Router*,and keeping aside the 5dBi antenna that came with the product.
Everything is functioning good.

Now, I had purchased a* Netis WF2119S Wireless N USB Adapter 150Mbps Transfer Speed DBi Detachable*,which is having a 5dBi detachable antenna.
If I use this Netis antenna with my Laptop(DELL Inspiron 14 5447),will there be any issues as the two antennas are different in model,make & strength? 
The *transmitter *being the high gain 10dBi antenna,and the* receiver *being the low gain 5dBi antenna. 

In that case do I need to *disable* the onboard(inbuilt) wifi module of the Laptop,if I use the Netis  one?
Please Help,friend, as I am bewildered.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 10, 2015)

laptop usually works as receiver & high dbi antennas are more suited as transmitters,attaching more powerful antenna to laptop shouldn't make much difference as its working as receiver but try for yourself.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 10, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> laptop usually works as receiver & high dbi antennas are more suited as transmitters,attaching more powerful antenna to laptop shouldn't make much difference as its working as receiver but try for yourself.



Actually what I mean is,the Netis 5dBi antenna is to be attached to the Laptop as a *receiver*.
The Comfast 10dBi high gain antenna is already attached to my TP-Link TG-W8951ND 150 Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem/Router as a* transmitter*.

Will there be any issues between *5dBi receiver* <----> *10dBi transmitter* setup??? 
That was my query.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 11, 2015)

no.different antennas only matter when used with same device.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 11, 2015)

Thank you friend.
I received my Netis 5 dBi antenna  from ebay,through DTDC just now at office.DTDC really made a 2 day delivery from the seller at PUNE.
Rock on DTDC.
Again I thank you friend for the assurance.
Shall let you know if any issue arises.

- - - Updated - - -

Issue has arised :--->

After running the driver CD that came with the antenna,all the drivers were installed properly* except the last one may be* a pop up message



> Now installing Cisco EAP-FAST


Which is running indefinitely.......................................................................................................................................................


Help me Friend, [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 11, 2015)

doesn't seem like a feature one would use in such setups so i suggest skipping it.you can later try windows update to see if it can find driver for this cisco eap-fast.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 12, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> doesn't seem like a feature one would use in such setups so i suggest skipping it.you can later try windows update to see if it can find driver for this cisco eap-fast.



No way of skipping it in installer program...

Reading this for a possible solution :--->

How do I install CISCO EAP-FAST on my computer? - EAP blog - Site Home - MSDN Blogs

- - - Updated - - -

Ran the Windows Updates,and issue seems to be gone...fixed.


----------

